# Recs for these TERA PATRICK looks please



## LatinaRose (Sep 19, 2007)

Doesn't have to be MAC, esp for the cheeks (I'm in love with Nars!).  But I do have the Pro discount, so I wouldn't mind saving some money.

Look 1 - esp the lips







Look 2






Look 3 - esp the lips






Thanks so much ladies!!


----------



## CaitlinRH7 (Sep 19, 2007)

Her lips are naturally very pink.

I would go more along the lines of a peach color.
Try 

MAC Hover or Whirl lip pencil 
MAC Sublime Culture (peachy cremestick liner)
Viva Glam 5 lipstick or Midimauve lustre lipstick
Synched Up 3D Glass or Viva Glam 5 Lipglass


----------



## StArCaNdY (Sep 19, 2007)

For look 3 the l/s looks like Stila Paramour Long Wear Lip Color. Its like a berry color. Very pretty..I just bought it


----------



## SweetCheeks (Sep 19, 2007)

Love those looks! Interested how she did eyes in look 1 too!


----------

